# [SOLVED] Green box instead of MKV video



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

This may be the wrong place to put this, and I apologize, it seemed the most appropriate given my options.

Anyways I recently reformatted my computer (big mistake -_- my laptop keeps a lot of my reformat stuff on the harddrive itself and I did a full reformat without knowing)

Anyways after I reformatted, I've run to minor issues here and there, but they've all been fixable. I can't figure out why whenever I play an MKV file, text shows up just fine, audio sounds just fine, but the video is always a Green box. If I try playing it using windows media player, it doesn't even start the video. If I try playing through VLC it plays the video, but I can't see anything, I can only see a green box, and whatever subtitles the video is playing.

I can burn these videos to disc, but that's inconvenient and can get costly.
Though I did burn one just to make sure it wasn't the video that was the cause of the problem and it worked successfully.

Now on my computer, I have CCCP for MKV codec, I also have VLC video player, which I had initially. I just recently updated to the latest nVidia driver (should have done that earlier) and after all that I can't figure out what else could be causing the problem.

Any assistance would be much appreciated, and If I have posted this in the wrong forum, please let me know and I will fix it.

Thanks in advance! Let me know any more information I should provide you with!


*Update:* It seems some MKV files work just fine. While I have 2 MKV files that show that green screen instead of the video.
I'm a bit confused.
I've burned these MKV files that aren't working to a disc and they work just fine on my ps3.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Green box instead of MKV video*

Try converting the MKV file to Divx.


----------



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Green box instead of MKV video*

Converting is indeed an option, and I appreciate the idea, I did consider it however.

I'd prefer to leave it in MKV format rather than converting though. If it's my only option then I can do it, but part of what bothers me is the fact that it's not working and it should. I'd rather have everything work properly on my computer :/

Sorry if it sounds like I'm ungrateful for your suggestion, that's not it at all and I apologize.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Green box instead of MKV video*

I'm just suggesting that if you convert it, it may not work, then you know it's the file. If it works when it's converted, then convert it back to see what happens.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Green box instead of MKV video*

It sounds like a codec incompatibility problem - the videos not playing properly may have been encoded with a different codec than those you have loaded or those that VLC uses (VLC is normally able to play just about anything)
Download and install either mediainfo or GSpot and see what codec has been used and if you have it on your computer - I find GSpot better than mediainfo for this - you can do this for one that works and on that doesn't and see what differences there are


----------



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Green box instead of MKV video*

I will definitely do that tomorrow and get back to you if it works, thanks Zulu!

@Spunk When I burn it to DVD I convert it first (I use VSO so it automatically converts it and then burns to disc) 
Wouldn't that be considered the same, so would that mean it's the file causing the issue?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Green box instead of MKV video*

The conversion process to DVD may be fixing the file. Only way to find out, is to convert it back to MKV.


----------



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Green box instead of MKV video*

well I'd love to do this, but I shut my computer off and turned it back on, and it would no longer turn on 

So after troubleshooting didn't work, and I depicted it may be hardware failure I sent in the laptop for repair. Thanks for all the assistance guys, hopefully I won't have this issue again when i get it back from repair.

If I do I will try your suggestions.


----------

